# Red hair? -lineart-  (Based on Roommates; Warning :O Naruto's naked ass)



## Fysh (Aug 30, 2006)

*Naruto with red hair? -lineart-*

Heh, I _should_ be packing for my year trip to France, but what am I doing?  Drawing a picture based on my very favorite SasuNaru fanfic,  where they are roomates at college (If you are a sasunaru fan and haven't read it, I suggest you remedy that right away.)

Anyhow, it's based on the part in the prank war when Sasuke somehow gets Naruto to dye his hair a nice hideous bright red (I forgot how exactly, I'll have to go back and reread it.  That's why I colored quickly flood-filled his hair--so you could see what their facial expressions are about.  I haven't even started coloring it for real.)  I tried to make him (Sasuke) look evil but cute at the same time.  Because that's how he is.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 30, 2006)

How very adorable. Sasuke looks so mischeviously evil and Naruto is clueless as always.  to you!

:rep


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Love it! Cute bum !!


----------



## Fysh (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks  :3  And yeah, I think it's cute too...I can tell why Sasuke's blushing, tee hee


----------



## Wilykat (Aug 31, 2006)

That is great art yet not too revealing =) Now I got to read that fanfic.


----------



## az0r (Aug 31, 2006)

XD thats funny 
nice work


----------



## Kyuubi! Naruto (Aug 31, 2006)

thats just awesome
i like the expresstions. awesome job!


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 1, 2006)

haha, thats really cute
and a funny concept.
good job.


----------



## angelinoshi (Sep 5, 2006)

[smirks] Sasuke having that sneaky laugh, LOL


----------



## Annon-Kun (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice   Sasuke is evil!


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 7, 2006)

kukukuku... Naked Naruto bum 

 XD great picture~


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 7, 2006)

lol
nice work, Naruto has a cute bum <3

*off to read the fanfic*


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 8, 2006)

awesome job. i wonder what sasuke is doing on a laptop? probably looking for sakura's naked pics. oerfect topic. i like your taste. keep it up.


----------



## Chieri Blossom (Sep 8, 2006)

Ha ha, that made me laugh. Naruto with red hait  ? Why not  ? Sasuke's blush and facial expression looks kinda sneaky.


----------



## chad lee (Sep 8, 2006)

nice ^_^ 
lmao naruto is clueless


----------



## Uchiha kid (Sep 8, 2006)

^__^ Funny. I like it.


----------



## arithx (Sep 8, 2006)

Really funny concept for the picture but the style came off as a little weird for me but other than that it was a good idea


----------



## Sheltie (Oct 5, 2006)

*Roommates*

Lol Roommates roks!!! I rad it, too! It was awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## yummysasuke (Oct 5, 2006)

I've read that fic and it's absolute love! You have to read the author's sequel to it; .
Oh, and if you wanted to know, Sasuke dyed Naruto's hair red by putting red hair dye into Naruto's shampoo. 

That's one awesome fanart based on the fic! So cute and funny!


----------



## SunnyxShine (Oct 16, 2006)

hahahahaha funnie ^^


----------



## sj2k (Nov 11, 2006)

Sasuke's expression is great, I hope we get to see it some time for real, also the necklace is not around naruto's back, you can see it in the front, but it doesn't come around behind


----------

